# Ladies, how should I deal with Size Queens?



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Kynx said:


> Sexually active how though? Are they sexually active with one partner a year or 30 partners a year?
> If men with 8+ feel more confident, they're more likely to let many women see their D. Therefore more women see 8+ dicks, giving the impression it's common.


Can women really not deduct that before making assumptions? If they don't know, then why are they making sweeping generalisations in the first place? I don't believe they are that stupid. It's clearly a derivative of some master plan to manipulate men based on their dick size. You are forced to defend your ignorance after making the claim, and the logic was totally fine and not reliant on men, so why only after a discussion starts does the logic form? Answer: because it's not an explanation, it's an excuse.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Purrfessor said:


> Can women really not deduct that before making assumptions? If they don't know, then why are they making sweeping generalisations in the first place? I don't believe they are that stupid. It's clearly a derivative of some master plan to manipulate men based on their dick size. You are forced to defend your ignorance after making the claim, and the logic was totally fine and not reliant on men, so why only after a discussion starts does the logic form? Answer: because it's not an explanation, it's an excuse.


I didn't make a claim, so I'm not defending one. I simply looked for a reason behind the discrepancies.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Kynx said:


> I didn't make a claim, so I'm not defending one. I simply looked for a reason behind the discrepancies.


Well the claim is that the vast majority of men have small penises. The interest of women being to manipulate men by making them THINK their penis is large. So of course YOU wouldn't make the claim. But once the claim is made you defend your ignorance with an excuse, not an explanation, as for why you didn't know this. You are using reason to mask an excuse! I know this, because women aren't stupid enough, or inexperienced enough, or living under a rock, to not know the vast majority of men have small dicks. Especially when you communicate with one another about it so even size queens who personally experience only big dicks get to know the facts. 

It said my dick is 99th percentile in size. I just don't believe it. It's clearly just trying to get me to THINK that my penis is big. So that you can manipulate me at whim when you're specifically interested in ME. Get to the heart of me, through my dick. Cuz that's what you're really after huh? What's inside me? That's why you claim it's all about size and at the same time say that size doesn't matter - because one is necessary to manipulate men's perception of reality...


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Purrfessor said:


> Well you're not observing all the factors because your perception is limited and biased. You don't see how 8s desire to see truth can be tied to alternate forms of perception. Such as being Ni dominant and being Sx. Truth literally appears differently to me and the instinct to keep pushing for truth is tied to a whole other instinct. The wing is also different which puts extra emphasis on independent research. You being an EXTRAVERT, a w9, and So instinct is extremely far off from my approach to finding truth. I'm guessing you have a team of some sorts too with a group agenda. But that's not my style.
> 
> Anyway I'm depressed today. Some voice in my head attacked me last night and guess what it brought up my past. 8th function being Si, I know what that means.


limited, yes... but not biased. i could care less which type you are (please dont mistake this for not caring about you) , but i do care when people assume a role but are not that role and then give advice as that role. its misleading to themselves and others. 

clues are everywhere...the sentence structure... the adjective choices ... the tone ... current mood ... high level message ... etc 

anyway, im just some asshole stranger on the internet offering unsolicited advice. feel free to take it or leave it 

(which im sure you'll leave it , but should you choose to take i think you and everybody around you will benefit - as is the nature of being aligned with ones true self)


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

when polled on numerous dating websites, using real pictures of real men and in many corroborating studies, it was concluded that women rate 80% of men below average in looks (attractiveness). Using the same criteria/circumstances, men rated about 50% of women below average in attractiveness. 

Everyone knows men are horrible pigs and look at women in the wrong ways and for the wrong reasons (<honest disclosure, not in jest). It's just that women aren't a whole lot better in some cases.

I think in general women are not size queens, but there are size queen women. I know there are plenty of men that are size kings regarding breast size. Aint gender equality grand?

If you encounter one and it's a problem because you don't "measure up", take that as a cue you aren't compatible and be grateful to find that out early rather than after developing feelings/entanglements. If you do measure up but find this disconcerting, that too is useful intel. Honestly, they are doing you a favor by letting you know their values up front. Embrace it. Dating can be a process of elimination.

Running in to women that don't want you doesn't mean you aren't valuable to someone, just that you have been sampling the wrong women for compatibility.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

nablur said:


> limited, yes... but not biased. i could care less which type you are (please dont mistake this for not caring about you) , but i do care when people assume a role but are not that role and then give advice as that role. its misleading to themselves and others.
> 
> clues are everywhere...the sentence structure... the adjective choices ... the tone ... current mood ... high level message ... etc
> 
> ...


LOL can you be more vague 

Have you considered you might just be picking up extra information and, for some reason, ignoring what's under your nose? You're not being detailed here, but I'm assuming you are picking up on my broken heart. Forgive me for being human, it's been a hard year. 

Anyway, because you're not being very specific and you're completely missing the facts, im going to assume your agenda is to tear me down for some reason. Have at it lol the truth speaks louder than words.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Purrfessor said:


> Well the claim is that the vast majority of men have small penises. The interest of women being to manipulate men by making them THINK their penis is large. So of course YOU wouldn't make the claim. But once the claim is made you defend your ignorance with an excuse, not an explanation, as for why you didn't know this. You are using reason to mask an excuse! I know this, because women aren't stupid enough, or inexperienced enough, or living under a rock, to not know the vast majority of men have small dicks. Especially when you communicate with one another about it so even size queens who personally experience only big dicks get to know the facts.
> 
> It said my dick is 99th percentile in size. I just don't believe it. It's clearly just trying to get me to THINK that my penis is big. So that you can manipulate me at whim when you're specifically interested in ME. Get to the heart of me, through my dick. Cuz that's what you're really after huh? What's inside me? That's why you claim it's all about size and at the same time say that size doesn't matter - because one is necessary to manipulate men's perception of reality...


Do you mean like when guy's tell us that our ass doesn't look big, and we believe them and go out with fat ass?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Kynx said:


> Do you mean like when guy's tell us that our ass doesn't look big, and we believe them and go out with fat ass?


_precisely._


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Purrfessor said:


> LOL can you be more vague
> 
> Have you considered you might just be picking up extra information and, for some reason, ignoring what's under your nose? You're not being detailed here, but I'm assuming you are picking up on my broken heart. Forgive me for being human, it's been a hard year.
> 
> Anyway, because you're not being very specific and you're completely missing the facts, im going to assume your agenda is to tear me down for some reason. Have at it lol the truth speaks louder than words.


dont INFJ's specialize in 'vague'? 
dont 8's specialize in broad stroke comments? 

but not you...? why? is it because you're different? 

i have considered that i am incorrect in my opinion... and opinions change as time goes on. if mine changes i'll gladly let you know and at which time ... you must forgive me in the same way i forgive you. 

if you want specifics , my Se can outline specific details... but as you say, the truth is already known and speaks louder than words...and it seems a pointless exercise. truth resonates with the soul... perhaps those voices which haunted you last night. perhaps the voice of truth.... which leaves you feeling depressed. 

i find truth leads us to who we really are. once realized and accepted it sends us on a life mission... 4SX are known to be highly creative and great artists , many are known to use their depression and other emotions as fuel to their fire. 

i have no intention of tearing people down... that is counter to my intent... i want people to be the most true to themselves as individuals... to exist in their own unique light and dark as much as humanly possible.... to have the guts to reach their extreme and outstanding potential

your broken heart is real. i cant see it but i can feel it. i want to see it. show me.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Catwalk said:


> It is not a problem when in the mix of fun/buddying around - & my female friends just go along with it & shit talk as well, but I take of note of these things.


I've been guilty of this too. Like, the sh*t talk. I usually just plead the fifth when it comes to details about past partners, but when dealing with statements like you mentioned, I get an urge to put them on their toes in judgment right back. I've done it on dating apps too. Like when someone was really insistent about seeing multiple full body pics (no fatties!), I asked for a dick pic. lol. Immature, but, eh. Haven't done that in a while though. 

I had a size talk with one friend who was pretty good about it. I forget how or why it even came up, but we tend to overshare, lol. He told me he was on the smaller end of average, and I could tell the convo was making him a little insecure, but he just kinda joked about it afterwards. Didn't go on the attack or get all "nice guy" about it. (Any poor woman who thinks she's been with size is probably either a. wrong or b. a naïve play thing for Chads! Must save them from their self defeating ways!)



Catwalk said:


> "Friends turning to lovers" is nice, but I yet to experience the appeal or the success of it - I wonder what type of friend(s) these women have. Maybe it is just mine. I did read somewhere that these relation(s) aren't as good as they appear - many of them turn into dead bedrooms after awhile.


Yea, I'm not into the idea of the platonic becoming romantic. Just the whole package intimacy thing. I have been friends with exes too, but there's been a different flavor to it. I've never felt like I can fully let my hair down in the same way. Maybe that's kinda how it should be tho, for the sake of keeping the romance alive. 



Catwalk said:


> Seems shallow but in my experience these males just have all types of complexes/issues - lots of insecurity + emotionally unavailable + inexperienced/do not know what they want - jaded. You'll slip into a weird mother role by accident.
> 
> There is a lot of women that virtue signal for these males - but from my experiences I do not get the appeal. Almost all of 'em have wasted my time unlike males that are the opposite.


It's not shallow. The Napoleon Complex and others like it can def exist. In those instances it's really more the attitude that's a turn off more than anything else, at least imo. I've been with confident average guys who didn't have hang-ups though.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

nablur said:


> dont INFJ's specialize in 'vague'?
> dont 8's specialize in broad stroke comments?
> 
> but not you...? why? is it because you're different?
> ...


You're sounding like a 4 lol

I wouldn't say infjs specialize in vague but we can be hard to understand because we primarily communicate through symbolism. Like look at veggie and her avatar, that's her communicating with symbolism. A symbol isn't vague but it is mathematically simplified. A lot of information can be extracted (not inferred) from a little. Art is in the details, so to speak. A lot of my jokes go unnoticed because they are hidden, which adds another layer of cleverness. But I personally find them hilarious. 

8s specialize in broad stroke comments? Only when angry. 

My depression doesn't fuel my fire. Now, walking back from my appointment however does fuel my fire. 2.5 hours of pushing myself leads to smiles and cycles restarting..

I'm not showing my broken heart are you kidding me.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Purrfessor said:


> Well the claim is that the vast majority of men have small penises. The interest of women being to manipulate men by making them THINK their penis is large.


I think the claim has been that most are average. Men know what the range is, and if they fall somewhere in the middle. If some dudes weren't so intolerant of women with pasts, it likely wouldn't be an issue or something women feel that they need to tip-toe around. There is a difference between manipulation and reassurance though. I don't see how it's in a woman's interest to _lie_, as that isn't probably the best foundation for a relationship. But I don't think that many are in offering reassurance, or in just hoping to avoid the topic altogether. I think the OP has been right in letting women broach it first, if it's important to them.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Veggie said:


> I think the claim has been that most are average. Men know what the range is, and if they fall somewhere in the middle. If some dudes weren't so intolerant of women with pasts, it likely wouldn't be an issue or something women feel that they need to tip-toe around. There is a difference between manipulation and reassurance though. I don't see how it's in a woman's interest to _lie_, as that isn't probably the best foundation for a relationship. But I don't think that many are in offering reassurance, or in just hoping to avoid the topic altogether. I think the OP has been right in letting women broach it first, if it's important to them.


So lying isn't the best foundation for a relationship you're right. But, these women aren't looking for a relationship. They're looking for hard dicks. A lot of interest in monogamy has fallen to the wayside, quite literally in some cases as monogamous people are being avoided like they are trash in the system. In polygamous relationships, I would say the importance of a hard dick takes new measures because of the open competition. 

I just stay off to the side and wonder. 

Women's pasts can really fucking hurt you know. That's why I keep my distance from them. Even if you get sex, it feels undeserved in certain situations. The flooding of the information into the consciousness really just kills the ego which further just kills the libido


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Purrfessor said:


> So lying isn't the best foundation for a relationship you're right. But, these women aren't looking for a relationship. They're looking for hard dicks. A lot of interest in monogamy has fallen to the wayside, quite literally in some cases as monogamous people are being avoided like they are trash in the system. In polygamous relationships, I would say the importance of a hard dick takes new measures because of the open competition.
> 
> I just stay off to the side and wonder.
> 
> Women's pasts can really fucking hurt you know. That's why I keep my distance from them. Even if you get sex, it feels undeserved in certain situations. The flooding of the information into the consciousness really just kills the ego which further just kills the libido


A hard dick is pretty important in monogamy imo, lol. You're committing to the one. Most people I know are dating around but ultimately looking for monogamy tho. And yea, the ego and libido can be tied. Mine has taken a nose dive in this past year, and I attribute it to confidence issues that need sorting out. All the reassurance in the world can't always help there. I've put dating on hold until I get some things together, save for the occasional date with a cute persistent dude. I have had several suitors, lol. 

I'm not sure just how honest you should be. I do crave the relationship where we, like, know everything about each other, but I've increasingly adopted a don't ask don't tell policy when it comes to many things in dating too. Learning certain things can kill stuff for me too.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Veggie said:


> A hard dick is pretty important in monogamy imo, lol. You're committing to the one. Most people I know are dating around but ultimately looking for monogamy tho. And yea, the ego and libido can be tied. Mine has taken a nose dive in this past year, and I attribute it to confidence issues that need sorting out. All the reassurance in the world can't always help there. I've put dating on hold until I get some things together, save for the occasional date with a cute persistent dude. I have had several suitors, lol.
> 
> I'm not sure just how honest you should be. I do crave the relationship where we, like, know everything about each other, but I've increasingly adopted a don't ask don't tell policy when it comes to many things in dating too. Learning certain things can kill stuff for me too.


Yeah it's important but like.. It's easier to argue against size mattering in monogamy because of other things that matter which can build a foundation to support the libido plus the competition is..
Well I guess the competition is still there. Always have to consider cheating and pleasing her enough so that she is fulfilled so she can turn down other guys. E.g. don't get kidnapped by the illuminati like I did because when you finally escape you'll discover she didn't want to wait for you. Anyway....

I wonder if having several suitors impacts your confidence in a negative way by inflating confidence to levels that are just too exhausting to maintain realistically. It's my impression that you need to relax but hey what do I know.  

Don't ask don't tell. Is that similar to "the less I know the better?" See, I get DREAMS and I can glimpse things that have already happened but in real time. It's painful and feels like cheating despite me not being there because I felt there. My dumb brain is magical and stuff. Perhaps why I was abducted by the illuminati in the first place. Those fuckers. 

I think I'm doomed tbh. I feel like it's just not worth getting close to people. I think that's my w7 guiding me...


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

Wow - so much chaff in this thread. 

To the OP - I wouldn't be worried. Cool chicks are interested in fun, confident guys. I've been with some smaller guys, but I never sleep with a guy unless he is super confident. These guys were interesting, and in the sack they were fun and knew what they were doing. They knew what positions were best for their size and took control and so I really enjoyed myself. One of them was really great with his hands as well, which was an experience before then I hadn't really encountered, and after a night with him which was pretty jaw-dropping his size was the last thing I was thinking about. 

So I guess the moral of the story is that both guys and girls end up going out with some assh*oles. I wouldn't take it personally. In the same way that I dress for my shape, you should aim to please with bedsports that maximize what you've got. We are all how we were made. Intimacy is usually successful (in my experience) if both partners are secure, confident, and up for fun.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Purrfessor said:


> I wonder if having several suitors impacts your confidence in a negative way by inflating confidence to levels that are just too exhausting to maintain realistically.


When you're not trying to deal with it, it inflates paranoia and insecurity more than anything, ime. I swear I could move to a cave in the desert, and at least a couple guys would find me somehow. At least one desirable and one not, both creating their own unique set of issues. When I'm trying to lay low and get things together, and then find myself having to lay lower and lower, it's harder to crawl back up from that, and it can compound the situations that leave me feeling less than confident. You also get guys who only want attention until they get it too, and it can just feel like a trick of a game I don't feel like or have the energy to play, lol.



Purrfessor said:


> Don't ask don't tell. Is that similar to "the less I know the better?"


When it comes to some things, at least while you're trying to build the momentum, yea. Like, I just assume that guys are talking to other people at first, and if we aren't ready to have an exclusivity talk, I don't want to know about it.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Veggie said:


> When you're not trying to deal with it, it inflates paranoia and insecurity more than anything, ime. I swear I could move to a cave in the desert, and at least a couple guys would find me somehow. At least one desirable and one not, both creating their own unique set of issues. When I'm trying to lay low and get things together, and then find myself having to lay lower and lower, it's harder to crawl back up from that, and it can compound the situations that leave me feeling less than confident. You also get guys who only want attention until they get it too, and it can just feel like a trick of a game I don't feel like or have the energy to play, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk bin Laden moved to a cave in a desert and it took us 10 years to fuck him 






I think you might be maybe a little turned on by role-playing as bin Laden

I'll be your seal, baby! Until tango down, then I'll have to fight my own seal team for the war trophy. Then I'm in. 

You don't think you will want to know about it, even if you tell yourself you don't? Okay I won't plant that seed..

Funny I know more digits of pi than that little Chinese kid 3.141592653589793238462643......38327950288419716939939749445. Someone tell him USA USA USA for me thanks 

I'm still in character 

Oo rah


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Veggie said:


> When you're not trying to deal with it, it inflates paranoia and insecurity more than anything, ime. I swear I could move to a cave in the desert, and at least a couple guys would find me somehow. At least one desirable and one not, both creating their own unique set of issues. When I'm trying to lay low and get things together, and then find myself having to lay lower and lower, it's harder to crawl back up from that, and it can compound the situations that leave me feeling less than confident. You also get guys who only want attention until they get it too, and it can just feel like a trick of a game I don't feel like or have the energy to play, lol.


I know what you mean. I live in India, I'm pansexual. I had this one dude hit on me for years. I had to see him around irl, so I couldn't block him completely. Then I told him that I'm into girls only and he lost his shit lol. "how can you be gay??? You should try to date a guy!!" Up until that point, I put up with him, but after that, I blocked him in real life too. Yeah, I lied about my sexuality but damn, a guy who can't take rejection is so much trouble. 

I came out as non binary to some of my friends, being open about my gender identity and I have met guys who flat out refused to accept it. There are even annoying people online demanding to know details about my transition, asking me why I wasn't "doing enough" (what even is enough) and stuff. Idk if guys understand how creepy persistence can be sometimes. Don't get me wrong, girls have that stuff too. I think it's more like persistent guys come across as creepy, and girls come across as crazy. I've had to deal with both.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Purrfessor said:


> Idk bin Laden moved to a cave in a desert and it took us 10 years to fuck him


I haven't heard that in a while, lol. Better with the visuals though :tongue:


----------

